# je n'arrive plus à me connecter



## mobyx (2 Octobre 2008)

bonjour,


je suis sur un imac 10.4.11 Tiger et windows XP (un mac et un pc) et depuis 10 jours j'arrive plus à me connecter à internet avec l'un ou l'autre 
j'ai une neuf box qui fonctionne bien apparement suite aux appels avec le service neuf  
j'arrive à me connecter en wifi avec une ligne box wifi d'un voisin avec mes identifiant en wifi mais ca rame dur 
la box viens d'etre changer aujourd'hui pour rien à mon avis ! 
je sais plus quoi faire pour retrouver ma connection, à l'aide svp le service neuf ne sait pas me dépanner
pour moi le problème viens de chez eux ca me parait bizarre que sur 2 ordi y en à pas un qui fonctionne


----------



## pascalformac (2 Octobre 2008)

le test des 2 ordis : chacun connectés  à leur tour ou ensemble?

verifie si tu n'as pas ce fameux bug 

http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/erreur-reglages-reseau-modifie-par-une-autre-application-235620.html


----------



## michio (2 Octobre 2008)

As-tu essayé un dépannage en te connectant à l'aide du cable ethernet.
Ceci te donne accès au paramétrage de ta box (ou si ça passe, en WIFI sur http://192.168.1.1 -nota : Il te demandra d'appuyer sur le bouton en haut de ta box pour t'identifier si tu n'as pas tes mdp à portée de main).

Tu pourras déjà vérifier si tu es bien connecté à internet (en particulier si les voyants sont éteints), qui est connecté à ta box (onglet Wifi, tu as la liste des postes connectés -adresses MAC- mais aussi la clé WPA, etc), etc...

Ca, c'est pour le début... après, y'a des experts qui t'aideront


----------



## mobyx (5 Octobre 2008)

michio a dit:


> As-tu essayé un dépannage en te connectant à l'aide du cable ethernet.
> Ceci te donne accès au paramétrage de ta box (ou si ça passe, en WIFI sur http://192.168.1.1 -nota : Il te demandra d'appuyer sur le bouton en haut de ta box pour t'identifier si tu n'as pas tes mdp à portée de main).
> 
> Tu pourras déjà vérifier si tu es bien connecté à internet (en particulier si les voyants sont éteints), qui est connecté à ta box (onglet Wifi, tu as la liste des postes connectés -adresses MAC- mais aussi la clé WPA, etc), etc...
> ...



le problème et résolu suite à une mise à jour 
merci pour l'aide


----------



## DarkPeDrO (5 Octobre 2008)

Une mise à jour de la box?
Ou des ordinateurs?


----------



## mobyx (6 Octobre 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Une mise à jour de la box?
> Ou des ordinateurs?



une mise à jour du Imac, le PC j'arrive plus à le connecter donc pas de mise à jour possible 
par contre la ca me gave vraiment hier ca fonctionne impecc et la ca recommence je n'arrive plus à me connecter avec la 9box en wifi ou ethernet avec le mac seulement en wifi grace à un voisin pas trop loin 
je pige rien ma 9box fonctionne bien j'ai essayé 192.168.1.1 ca va bien:mouais:
j'ai vérouillé le cadena dans les configuration réseau


----------



## michio (6 Octobre 2008)

mobyx a dit:


> une mise à jour du Imac, le PC j'arrive plus à le connecter donc pas de mise à jour possible
> par contre la ca me gave vraiment hier ca fonctionne impecc et la ca recommence je n'arrive plus à me connecter avec la 9box en wifi ou ethernet avec le mac seulement en wifi grace à un voisin pas trop loin
> je pige rien ma 9box fonctionne bien j'ai essayé 192.168.1.1 ca va bien:mouais:
> j'ai vérouillé le cadena dans les configuration réseau


Une question d'adresse IP de tes bécanes ?
Il y a plein de fils à ce sujet.


----------



## mobyx (6 Octobre 2008)

michio a dit:


> Une question d'adresse IP de tes bécanes ?
> Il y a plein de fils à ce sujet.



tu peux etre plus précis stp j'ai pas un gros niveau dans ce domaine :rose:


----------



## kanak (6 Octobre 2008)

As tu verifie les reglages wifi et routeur de ta Neufbox ?

As tu essaye de faire un diagnostique de connection via l'utilitaire Mac ?


----------



## michio (6 Octobre 2008)

Je ne suis pas un spécialiste (je sais pas pourquoi, mais chez moi, ça marche au poil ), mais "recherche" est mon amie 

Tu devrais trouver ton bonheur !

http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/probleme-connexion-internet-wifi-231380.html

http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-r...e-mes-deux-ordis-changent-t-elles-181771.html

http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-r...neuf-cegetel-sur-mac-neufbox-mail-128767.html

http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-r...p-statique-dans-un-reseau-airport-179982.html

Bonne lecture


----------



## michio (6 Octobre 2008)

mobyx a dit:


> je pige rien ma 9box fonctionne bien j'ai essayé 192.168.1.1 ca va bien:mouais:


Tu veux dire que dans le menu Réseau de ta 9Box, tu vois tes deux ordis ("postes connectés" suivis de l'adresse MAC puis IP) ?
Idem dans le menu Wifi ?

Et dans Réseau / DHCP : case activé cochée (à priori, c'est là que tu rentres les adresses MAC et l'adresse IP attribuée d'office) ?

Euh, et dans le menu Wifi/configuration, la borne est bien activée (hein, oui, ça sent un peu le vécu...) ?


----------



## mobyx (6 Octobre 2008)

alors la je comprends plus rien de chez ce matin j'arrivais à me connecter en wifi sur la ligne de mon voisin avec mes identifiants neuf avec mon mac
et ce soir plus moyen de rien avec le voisin ou ma 9box
donc après acharnement et après avoir recréer ma configuration réseau j'arrive à me connecter avec ma 9box sur safari mais plus sur firefox ce que j'utilise habituellement 

merci pour les liens je vais lire ca 

ps: j'utilise plus le PC ca me prends trop la tete en ce moment avec les  bugs


----------



## kanak (6 Octobre 2008)

Vraiment étrange!

As tu vérifié la plage d'adresses IP du DHCP ? Il faut que ca aille de 192.168.1.1 a 192.168.1.2 au moins si tu as 2 machines.

Sinon verifies tes reglages et redemare tout (Neufbox et pc)


----------



## michio (6 Octobre 2008)

kanak a dit:


> Vraiment étrange!
> 
> As tu vérifié la plage d'adresses IP du DHCP ? Il faut que ca aille de 192.168.1.1 a 192.168.1.2 au moins si tu as 2 machines.


Pas sur la 9Box : là, mon MBP a l'adresse 192.168.1.20, première adresse (de 20 à 100) dispo.
Le 192.168.1.1, c'est la box, puis / et les sous-menus.

Mobyx, regarde mon deuxième post de cet après-midi... on ne sait jamais


----------



## kanak (7 Octobre 2008)

michio a dit:


> Pas sur la 9Box : là, mon MBP a l'adresse 192.168.1.20, première adresse (de 20 à 100) dispo.
> Le 192.168.1.1, c'est la box, puis / et les sous-menus.
> 
> Mobyx, regarde mon deuxième post de cet après-midi... on ne sait jamais



Et bien qu'il fasse un snapshot de ces reglages pour qu'on vérifie et si tout est correct, c'est Neuf !


----------



## mobyx (7 Octobre 2008)

kanak a dit:


> Et bien qu'il fasse un snapshot de ces reglages pour qu'on vérifie et si tout est correct, c'est Neuf !



heu comment on procéde pour faire un snapshot ? :rose:
je me demande si j'ai pas plutot un problème avec firefox quand je tape dans la barre d'adresse 192.168.1.1 j'ai plus  rien sur mon écran j'ai un message "mode hors connexion" alors que je suis connecté sous safari 
avant sous firefox en tapant 192.168.1.1 j'arrivais à voir la configuration de la 9box


----------



## kanak (8 Octobre 2008)

Pour faire un snapshot (''copie d'écran'')
Une fois dans la page des reglagles, sous safari ou firefox: Shift+options+4+barre espace, lache tout et un appareil photo apparaît. La fenêtre a prendre en photo se couvrira d'un fond bleu. Clique. La photo de la fenêtre, uniquement, est prise et sauvegardée sur ton bureau (genial, non ?)

En ce qui concerne ton probleme sous firefox, fais une recherche dans l'aide ''mode hors connexion'' et regarde si il y a une quelconque possibilite de le désactiver.
Sinon nettoie le cache, historiques, cookie et autres de tes navigateurs. On ne sait jamais...(sous windaube ca regle parfois ce genre de problemes)
As tu essaye de taper cette address IP depuis ton pc ?
As tu un telephone ou autre appareil ayant la possibilite de se connecter a un réseaux wifi?
Au fait, tu fais tout ca en wifi ou en ethernet ?


----------



## mobyx (8 Octobre 2008)

michio a dit:


> Tu veux dire que dans le menu Réseau de ta 9Box, tu vois tes deux ordis ("postes connectés" suivis de l'adresse MAC puis IP) ?
> Idem dans le menu Wifi ?
> 
> Et dans Réseau / DHCP : case activé cochée (à priori, c'est là que tu rentres les adresses MAC et l'adresse IP attribuée d'office) ?
> ...



les 2 cases sont bien activée

je connaissais pas le mot snapshot mais je connais la capture d'écran  
ce matin j'ai rallumé le PC et comme par enchantement il re fonctionne en ethernet 
non j'ai pas d'autre appareil wifi
je fais ca en wifi sur mac l'ethernet ne fonctionne pas apparemment pourtant quand je regarde dans préf..., réseau, j'ai airport et ethernet en vert donc normalement ca fonctionne, je vais refaire une configuration réseau pour ca 
bon vous rigolez pas je viens de trouver pour firefox, fichier, la case travailler hors connexion était coché :rose::rose::rose::rose::rose:
mais j'ai quand meme un petit problème de connexion ce matin j'arrivais pas à me connecter avec safari avec ma box, hier soir c'était nickel et pas de problème en wifi avec le voisin( ce matin)
merci pour l'aide


----------



## michio (8 Octobre 2008)

Une petite lumière vient de s'allumer dans un coin reculé de mon cerveau... (rassurez-vous, c'est pas souvent...)

Dans le menu Airport, quand tu cliques dessus, tu devrais avoir le choix entre les différents réseau que ton Wifi capte ; tu choisis bien le tiens ?

Idem sur ton PC, que tu définis en plus par défaut ?


----------



## bmn-mac (8 Octobre 2008)

Cool.


----------



## EvilMacfanz (8 Octobre 2008)

rofl , c'etait bien ça le souci?


----------



## mobyx (8 Octobre 2008)

michio a dit:


> Dans le menu Airport, quand tu cliques dessus, tu devrais avoir le choix entre les différents réseau que ton Wifi capte ; tu choisis bien le tiens ?



oui je choisi bien le miens 
ce soir pour me connecter j'ai du redémarer la box et ca fonctionne du 1er coup 
je verrais demain en allumant d'abord le mac et ensuite la box 
merci pour l'aide


----------



## mobyx (9 Octobre 2008)

bon je comprends rien
un coup ca fonctionne et un autre coup non!!!!
ce soir impossible de me connecter avec le mac en wifi ou ethernet et sur la connexion 9 wifi du voisin je le vois mais j'ai pas l'onglet neuf pour me connecter, juste sa ligne mais protégé et en ethernet sur le pc pas possible non plus alors que dans la configuration de la box tout fonctionne apparemment bien. 192.168.1.1 fonctionne bien je vois les connections ethernet et wifi
j'ai tout éteinds et regarder le film (à la tv) et ensuite nouvelle tentative et la surprise le pc et mac fonctionne de nouveau sans aucune modif de mon matériel 
j'aimerai bien connaitre mon problème de connection c'est gonflant à la force


----------



## DarkPeDrO (10 Octobre 2008)

Peut-être le routeur, ou la connexion qui est instable... :/


----------



## Calim-31 (10 Octobre 2008)

Je n'arrive plus à visionner des vidéos sur le net je vois uniquement le logo quicktime et une point d'interrogation please help me!!!!


----------



## michio (10 Octobre 2008)

Calim-31 a dit:


> Je n'arrive plus à visionner des vidéos sur le net je vois uniquement le logo quicktime et une point d'interrogation please help me!!!!


Un codec qui te manque ou non réglé par défaut dans tes prefs QT


----------



## mobyx (11 Octobre 2008)

bon encore moi

on va y voir un peu plus clair je pense! je viens d'avoir un décodeur tv qui fonctionne avec la n9uf  
donc le décodeur fonctionne très bien avec la box mais moi impossible de me connecter en wifi ou ethernet avec le mac et impossible aussi en ethernet avec le pc par contre j'arrive à surfer avec mon ancien modem ADSL en ethernet avec le mac (pas essayer avec le pc)

quand je regarde les voyants de la box tout parait ok les feux son au vert (ethernet, wifi, tv) en allant sur 192.168.1.1 

la box est secoué ? pourtant neuve 
ou des réglages à faire ?
s'il vous plait j'ai pas envi de rapeller c'est gros naze de n9uf au téléphone pour me dire 15min après que ca viens pas de chez eux 

autre question si je change de FAI j'ai pas envi que ca recommence


----------



## DarkPeDrO (11 Octobre 2008)

Salut,

Je pense que ça ne vient pas de ton Mac, ni de ton pC d'ailleurs. Je pense que le coupable, c'est ton FAI.

C'est tout.


----------



## mobyx (11 Octobre 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Je pense que ça ne vient pas de ton Mac, ni de ton pC d'ailleurs. Je pense que le coupable, c'est ton FAI.
> 
> C'est tout.



salut 
tu voudrais dire qu'il y a un problème avec mon FAI avec la box? mais pourquoi ca fonctionne bien avec mon ancien modem ADSL?


----------



## kanak (11 Octobre 2008)

Ba...

Demande leur un autre modem


----------



## mobyx (11 Octobre 2008)

kanak a dit:


> Ba...
> 
> Demande leur un autre modem



c'est déjà un nouveau modem je vais pas le changer toute les semaines lol


----------



## DarkPeDrO (11 Octobre 2008)

Bah alors ça veut dire que c'est la ligne qui pose problème...


----------



## kanak (11 Octobre 2008)

Pfff

Demande leur un diagnostic ou une connerie de ce genre (a laquellle ils te repondront : moua ahah...)

Dernier espoir: demande a ton voisin de tester la ligne

Solution de secours: reste sur le wifi de ton voisin et partagez la facture
Avant la pendaison: demenage


----------



## michio (12 Octobre 2008)

mobyx a dit:


> quand je regarde les voyants de la box tout parait ok les feux son au vert (ethernet, wifi, tv) en allant sur 192.168.1.1



Tu vois bien un truc comme ça :







Avec en dessous les adresses de tes postes connectés, ou ceux-ci n'apparaissent pas ?
Adresse MAC du MB / Adresse IP type 192.168.1.20 / Wifi
Adresse MAC du PC / Adresse IP type 192.168.1.21 / Wifi

Autrement dit : ta connexion peut fonctionner sans pb (TV, TPH...) mais tes ordis ne seraient pas connectés à ta Box.
(le petit feu vert de Wifi, suivi de "activé" suivi de "2 connexions actives")

Edit
"PC 1 " qui apparaît chez moi, c'est mon vieil iMac en ethernet connecté à la Box.


----------



## mobyx (12 Octobre 2008)

michio a dit:


> Tu vois bien un truc comme ça :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui j'ai le meme tableau chez moi avec les 2 ordis comme toi


----------



## michio (14 Octobre 2008)

Là, ça me dépasse (je sais, c'est pô dur :rateau...

Les adresses IP sont bien différentes pour tes deux ordis en wifi ?

Tu as essayé en déconnectant la TV ?
(j'avais des soucis avec le téléphone au début de mon abonnement, Neuf -Cegetel à l'époque- a baissé mon débit internet et depuis tout fonctionne -j'ai un débit pourri, mais ça marche :hein


----------



## mobyx (14 Octobre 2008)

michio a dit:


> Là, ça me dépasse (je sais, c'est pô dur :rateau...
> 
> Les adresses IP sont bien différentes pour tes deux ordis en wifi ?
> 
> ...



les adresses IP sont bien différentes 
oui j'ai essayé sans la TV

ca me saoul grave aujourd'hui j'ai essayé la résiliation et l'attente pour avoir quelqu'un au bout du fil à eu raison pour eux j'ai raccroché après 15min d'attente au tél


----------

